# cats eating matches?



## Mittoonces (Jun 23, 2004)

Toonces likes to eat used matches. Obviously this is not a good thing as matches are not food, so we basically can't use ashtrays anymore or he will seek them out and eat the matches. Anyone else's cat eat matches?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Cats eat the darnest things. I don't think they're any better than dogs in that regard. Well, maybe a little better. Cats generally don't eat s####. :wink: 

Yesterday I had to rescue a shoe from Mellie that had a lace chewed through and severed. It didn't look like any of the length was missing. This morning I had some aquarium rocks laying on a paper towel on the counter drying out, and I caught Rocket trying to pick up one in his mouth as if he thought it was a cat treat. Then a little later I saw him running through the house with a piece of cardboard in his mouth like it was a mouse he'd caught. :roll: 

Trying to eat matches is not that surprising. We just have to keep anything small enough to go in their mouths out of reach. :?


----------

